# Những loại trái cây khô "siêu bổ", mẹ bầu ăn không lo thiếu máu, thai lại khỏe mạnh



## Vũ Thu Hằng (18/4/18)

*Trái cây khô là nguồn thực phẩm cung cấp nhiều chất xơ, vitamin và các chất khoáng cần thiết tốt cho cả mẹ và bé.*
Xây dựng một chế độ dinh dưỡng hợp lý trong quá trình mang thai là điều cần thiết để có một thai kỳ khỏe mạnh. Có những loại thực phẩm tốt cho cả mẹ và bé, nhưng cũng có nhiều loại thực phẩm các bà bầu phải kiêng trong suốt thời gian mang thai. Trái cây khô là nguồn thực phẩm cung cấp nhiều chất xơ, vitamin và các chất khoáng cần thiết tốt cho cả mẹ và bé. Đừng quên bổ sung món ăn vặt bổ dưỡng này vào thực đơn dinh dưỡng mỗi ngày.

_

_
_Nhiều loại trái cây khô vẫn giữ nguyên được chất dinh dưỡng, rất tốt cho mẹ bầu. (Ảnh minh họa)_​Trái cây khô chứa đầy đủ các chất dinh dưỡng không chỉ có lợi cho cơ thể mẹ và bé mà còn giúp làm giảm một số triệu chứng không thoải mái như nghén, táo bón… Dùng trái cây sấy như một món ăn vặt, thêm vào bát ngũ cốc hay trộn với sữa chưa hoặc thêm vào món salad mát lành cũng là một lựa chọn không tồi cho các chị em trong thời kỳ bầu bí. Dưới đây là những dưỡng chất có trong trái cây sấy mà nhiều chị em không ngờ tới.

*Giàu chất xơ*
Táo bón là một trong những vấn đề thường gặp trong thai kỳ. Khi mang thai, các hooc môn sẽ hoạt động làm giảm nhu động ruột để thai nhi có thể nhận được dinh dưỡng tốt nhất từ những gì mẹ ăn. Nếu thực đơn của bạn không đủ lượng chất xơ cần thiết, hiện tượng táo bón sẽ trở nên trầm trọng. Ăn trái cây sấy sẽ góp phần giúp bạn hấp thu đủ lượng chất xơ mỗi ngày.

_

_
_Trái cây khô cũng là loại đồ ăn vặt được nhiều mẹ bầu yêu thích. (Ảnh minh họa)_​
​*Cung cấp sắt*
Khi mang thai, cơ thể bạn cần khoảng 27mg sắt mỗi ngày để sản xuất lượng máu nhiều hơn và tăng lượng hemoglobin (huyết sắc tố) cho bé. Hemogobin là phân tử protein trong các tế bào hồng cầu vận chuyển oxy từ phổi đến các mô của cơ thể và trả lại CO2 từ các mô trở lại phổi. Cung cấp đủ sắp cho bé sẽ giúp bé nhận được nhiều oxi hơn từ phổi của mẹ.

*Giàu vitamin A*
Mơ sấy rất beta-caroten và lượng chất này khi vào cơ thể sẽ được chuyển hóa thành vitamin A. Đây là loại vitamin cần thiết để tăng cường hệ miễn dịch và sức đề kháng ở cơ thể mẹ và đóng vai trò quan trọng trong sự phát  triển của phôi thai và các cơ quan của thai nhi, đặc biệt là mắt.

*Giàu vitamin E*
Bổ sung một lượng vừa phải vitamin E trong thời gian mang thai là rất cần thiết để hỗ trợ cho quá trình hình thành tế bào và sự phát triển phổi của thai nhi. Vitamin E cũng sẽ giúp cơ thể mẹ kiểm soát lượng đường trong máu, ngăn ngừa bệnh hen suyễn và giúp hấp thụ vitamin A tốt hơn.
Ngoài ra, hoa quả sấy khô rất dễ tiêu hóa và còn giúp tăng cơ. Nhiều nghiên cứu cho thấy, mẹ ăn trái cây sấy khi mang thai sinh ra con sẽ ít có nguy cơ bị hen suyễn hơn.

_

_
_Nhiều loai trái cây khô giàu sắt, giúp mẹ tránh thiếu máu do thiếu sắt khi mang thai. (Ảnh minh họa)_​
Tuy nhiên các mẹ bầu cần lưu ý, không sử dụng hoa quả sấy của các hãng có sử dụng đường hóa học hoặc các hóa chất bảo quản quá hàm lượng cho phép. Hãy tự làm trái cây khô ở nhà để đảm bảo chất lượng các loại quả khô mình sử dụng mỗi ngày. Dưới đây là một số loại hoa quả sấy và hàm lượng dinh dưỡng mẹ bầu có thể tham khảo:

_*Mơ sấy*_
Giàu chất xơ, vitamin A, đồng và vitamin E., chứa 381 calo/ 190g. Mơ sấy giúp ngăn ngừa táo bón, tăng cường hệ miễn dịch, làm giảm nguy cơ tiền sản giật và cao huyết áp vào hai tháng cuối của thai kỳ

_*Táo sấy*_
Giàu chất xơ, kali; Chứa 209 calo/120g. Táo sấy có nhiều chất xơ giúp tăng cường chức năng của hệ tiêu hóa, tăng đề kháng và kiểm soát huyết áp.

_*Chuối sấy*_
Giàu ma giê, vitamin B6, Vitamin C, chứa 147 calo/30g. Chuối sấy hỗ trợ quá trình phát triển của hệ xương, dây thần kinh và cơ bắp. Magie giúp nhuận tràng và tăng cường nhu động ruột. Vitamin B6 giúp giữ mức cholesterol trong máu ở mức an toàn và vitamin C giúp trẻ phát triển trí não và tăng cường hệ miễn dịch.



​
_*Chà là sấy khô*_
Giàu sắt, chất xơ và canxi; Chứa 277 calo/ 100g. Chà là giúp ngăn ngừa thiếu máu, táo bón và giúp xương và hệ thần kinh của trẻ phát triển. Canxi trong chà là sấy cũng giúp ngăn ngừa tiền sản giật và cao huyết áp khi mang thai

_*Lê khô*_
Giàu đồng, vitamin C, sắt và vitamin K, chứa 236 calo/90g cũng có các lợi ích như chà là.

_*Đào sấy*_
Giàu sắt, kali, vitamin A và đồng; Chứa 191 calo/ 40g. Đào sấy giúp ngăn ngừa bệnh thiếu máu và táo bón khi mang thai.

_*Nho khô*_
Giàu sắt và chất xơ, chứa 488 calo/90g. Nho khô hỗ trợ thúc đẩy sự phát triển của hệ xương, cung cấp protein, giúp trẻ phát triển trí não và ngăn ngừa bệnh cao huyết áp.



​
_*Óc chó*_
Óc chó Giàu  omega-3, chứa 523 calo/ 95g. Axit béo Omega-3 giúp thúc đẩy quá trình hình thành tế bào não của trẻ sơ sinh đồng thời  tăng cường hệ miễn dịch cho cả mẹ và bé.

_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------



## thuypham (28/4/18)




----------

